# Why is Father’s Day (on June 15th) mostly ignored?



## Arob (Feb 23, 2008)

I don't know anybody that takes this special occasion seriously. Most years i don't even think to call my Dad on June 15th ...

A good father and son combo shouldn't need a ceremony to acknowledge their bond - there's no cake or ice cream required and no gift cards are ever exchanged. Possibly some power tools are returned, but that's about it...








But this year I'm taking Pop to see *Mongol* which is a historical epic that begins with the story of a father and son in outer Mongolia in 1162. They had a bond - the boy grows up to be Ghengis Khan.

What are you going to do on Father's Day?


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

well my father passed away in 85 so I just wave to him ...and if theres a baseball game on I'll watch it for him.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Drink and smile at the lousy tie


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

I'll be at Midwest Haunter's Convention in OH for Father's Day. The kids will be home in MA. What more could a dad want?


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

We're camping that weekend with our Cub Scouts, but will go out for dinner that night. My son leaves for Navy boot camp on Monday so it's a celebration/goodbye event. My own dad passed away several years ago. We were close and I agree we didn't need a special occassion to celebrate our relationship. My family always asks me what I want for F's day. I might ask for gift certificates from Spencers so I can get Halloween stuff.


----------



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

Gotta say, I'm pretty lucky. Next to my wife, Papa Boo is my best friend. We haunt, geek out, and go see the latest movies together. We're even in the Moose Lodge together. International Convention is in Vegas this year. We fly there together on the Thursday after Father's day. 

Yup, pretty lucky.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

To all you dads out there - enjoy your day.


----------



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

hey i been to wal-mart they sure have rembered fathers day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

